# [SOLVED] Cubase - Split stereo channel into two mono channels/buses



## nils.f.lindberg (Nov 29, 2018)

Is there any way to split a stereo channel into two separate mono channels, so I can mix the two separately?
To clarify, I'm NOT talking about exporting or editing recorded audio. This is strictly a routing issue.
I record my guitar (line and mic) as a stereo track, so that I can quantize it easily.
Basically what I want to do is send the L&R from a stereo track to two separate buses, so that I can mix them separately.


----------



## EricBarndollar (Nov 29, 2018)

If you're finished with quantization and any other editing, you could split into 2 mono tracks via *Project > Convert Tracks > Multi-Channel to Mono...*

But if you want to keep the source track around as a stereo track, you could do some more complex routing with sends (or multiple direct output routing).

If you want to split send to 2 stereo buses, say Left Bus and Right Bus, then output your stereo guitar track to both buses. Then you can use the stock *Mix6To2* plugin as the first Insert on each bus, keeping only the left channel for Left Bus and right channel for Right Bus.

If you want to split send to 2 mono buses, then you can do the same thing with sends, but you also have to adjust the Panning of each send in the Channel Settings dialog (click the *e* icon at the top right of the Inspector) to hard left and hard right, which is under a bottom _Panning_ tab in the Sends section.


----------



## nils.f.lindberg (Dec 3, 2018)

EricWBarndollar said:


> If you want to split send to 2 mono buses, then you can do the same thing with sends, but you also have to adjust the Panning of each send in the Channel Settings dialog (click the *e* icon at the top right of the Inspector) to hard left and hard right, which is under a bottom _Panning_ tab in the Sends section.



Thank you, this is did it for me!


----------

